

Ask HN: Any Los Angeles hackers interested in a meetup? - roachsocal

I don't see much about SoCal on HN ... anybody out there in the Los Angeles or San Diego area?<p>Would you be interested in a SoCal meetup this summer?
======
kyro
Hey, there's a socal yc group on Facebook - 'socal.yc'. We're hoping to have a
meetup some time as well.

